
IT Employers Would Pay 15 Percent More for Top Talent, Study Shows - JSeymourATL
https://www.shrm.org/resourcesandtools/hr-topics/technology/pages/it-employers-would-pay-15-percent-more-for-top-talent.aspx
======
TheCoelacanth
Then they must not want it very badly.

